# Shippin' Out Oct. 24-30: Fable III, Force Unleashed II, Rock Band 3



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Busy week at retail sees bountiful array of heavy hitters including The Sims 3 for consoles, WWE SmackDown vs. Raw 2011, The Fight: Lights Out, Shaun White Skateboarding, and Tony Hawk: Shred. 








 

Halloween is just around the corner, but this week’s new release slate is scaring up a jack-o-lantern full of prominent titles.  The king sits on this throne.




Leading the virtual charge this week is Fable III, Lionhead’s third entry in the Microsoft-exclusive series. The action role-playing game comes to the Xbox 360 on Tuesday, with a PC version debuting at a much, much later date. The title differs from the original Fable and Fable II in that the hero begins his or her life as a minion, and then leads a revolution against the land’s tyrant. The hero will then become a monarch, and must face the responsibilities of that hefty position. The title features the voices of comedy hero John Cleese, Sir Ben Kingsley, Stephen Fry, Zoe Wanamker, and others.

Also dropping on Tuesday is LucasArts’ Star Wars: The Force Unleashed II. The title, due out for the Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, Wii, DS, and PC, is a sequel to the 2008 original, taking place six months after the events of its predecessor. The original was the fastest-selling LucasArts Star Wars game in history and went on to sell more than 7 million units in its lifetime.  Starkiller fights again.




For music gamers, Harmonix’s Rock Band 3 is out for the Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, Wii, and DS on Tuesday. Rock Band 3 will ship simultaneously globally in North America, Europe, Australia, New Zealand, and "other territories." The game is the first in the series to employ a piano as a playable instrument and will come with a Pro mode, where those with high-end MadCatz peripherals can literally play along with any given song.

The Sims 3 took PC and Mac by storm when it released over a year ago. Electronic Arts will hope for similar success with the console version, due out on the Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, and Wii on Tuesday. A DS version is coming in 2011. Published under the EA Play label, the game will sport many of the same customization and character creation options as the PC edition of the game, as well as some new features. These include karma powers, which players can use to give their in-game incarnations instant luck--be it good or bad.

The PS3 and Xbox 360 versions of the game will let players create and exchange content with one another, while the Wii version will focus on adventure game elements and is set in a beachfront community. The DS will also foster player creativity, with an emphasis on stylus-driven creation tools for clothes, houses, and furniture, as well as a story mode that follows a family through life.

Those looking for a fight this week can pick up Smackdown vs. Raw 2011. The latest entry in THQ’s fighting series is due out on Tuesday for the Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, PlayStation 2, PSP, and Wii. One of the title’s new features is its updated physics system. Objects like chairs, tables, and ladders can be manipulated with greater realism in the 2011 version.  Players can tickle the ivories in Rock Band 3.




Another fighting title due out this week is The Fight: Light’s Out. A PlayStation Move-exclusive, the title lets players fight in the dark and gritty underground with Sony’s new motion controllers, which have shipped over a million units thus far. 

There’s also a boarder war happening at retail this week. Tony Hawk: Shred and Shaun White Skateboarding are both due out on Tuesday. Shred is the follow-up to Activision’s Tony Hawk: Ride, which also used the much maligned skateboard peripheral. The title is aimed at a younger audience and incorporates a snowboarding component to the iconic skateboarding-only series. Shaun White’s game is the frizzle-haired Olympic hero’s first stab at the skateboarding genre. Previously, the carrot topped 24-year-old starred in Shaun White Snowboarding for the Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, and Wii.

Finally, those who have yet to experience Rockstar Games’ sandbox crime game, a new Grand Theft Auto: IV SKU is dropping on Tuesday for the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3. The Grand Theft Auto: IV Complete Edition bundles the lauded game with its two expansion packs: The Lost and Damned and The Ballad of Gay Tony for $40.

For further details on the week's games, visit GameSpot’s New Release page. The full list of downloadable games on the PlayStation Store, Xbox Live Marketplace, and Wii Shop Channel will be revealed later this week. Release dates are based on retailer listings and are subject to change.

*SUNDAY, OCTOBER 24*
Shaun White Skateboarding--WII, X360, PS3--Ubisoft

*MONDAY, OCTOBER 25*
Art Academy--DS--Nintendo
Bit.Trip Fate--WII--Aksys Games
Dragon Age: Origins - Ultimate Edition--X360, PS3, PC--Electronic Arts
Family Party: 90 Great Games Party Pack--WII--D3Publisher
Go Series: Defence Wars--DS--GamebridgeRobox--WII--DreamBox Games


*TUESDAY, OCTOBER 26*
Blood Drive--PS3, X360--Activision
Cabela's Dangerous Hunts 2011--WII--Activision
Crafting Mama--DS--Majesco Games
CSI: Fatal Conspiracy--PC, X360, PS3, WII--Ubisoft
DeathSpank--PC--Hothead Games
Deca Sports 3--WII--Hudson Entertainment
Disney Channel All Star Party--WII--Disney Interactive Studios
Dora's Big Birthday Adventure--WII, PS2--Take-Two Interactive
Dora's Cooking Club--DS--Take-Two Interactive
Fable III--X360--Microsoft Game Studios
Go, Diego, Go! Mega Bloks Build & Rescue--DS--Take-Two Interactive
Grand Theft Auto IV: The Complete Edition--PS3, X360--Rockstar Games
Hasbro Family Game Night 3--X360, PS3, WII--Electronic Arts
Hidden Mysteries: Salem Witch Trials--DS--GameMill Publishing
Imagine Fashion Stylist--DS--Ubisoft
Lego Universe--PC, MAC--NetDevil
Monopoly Streets--PS3, WII--Electronic Arts
Monopoly--DS--Electronic Arts
NERF N-Strike Double Blast Bundle--WII--Electronic Arts
Nickelodeon Fit--WII--2K Games
Petz Catz Playground--DS--Ubisoft
Petz Nursery 2--DS--Ubisoft
Red Dead Redemption: Undead Nightmare Pack--X360, PS3--Rockstar Games
Rock Band 3-- X360, PS3, WII, DS--MTV Games
SBK X: Superbike World Championship--X360, PS3--SouthPeak Games
Shank--PC--Electronic Arts
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed II--X360, WII, PS3, PC, DS--LucasArts
Superstars V8 Racing--PS3--O-Games
The Ball--PC--Tripwire Interactive
The Fight: Lights Out--PS3--SCEA
The Sims 3: Late Night Expansion Pack--PC--Electronic Arts
The Sims 3--X360, PS3, DS--Electronic Arts
Tony Hawk: Shred--X360, PS3, WII--Activision
WWE SmackDown vs. Raw 2011-- X360, PS3, WII, PSP, PS2--THQ
Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's Tag Force 5--PSP--Konami
Z.H.P. Unlosing Ranger vs. Darkdeath Evilman--PSP--NIS America


*WEDNESDAY, OCTOBER 27*
Intellivision Lives!--DS--Virtual Play Inc. 
Pinball FX 2--X360--Microsoft Game Studios

*THURSDAY, OCTOBER 28*
Blood Bowl: Legendary Edition--PC--Focus Home Interactive

*FRIDAY, OCTOBER 29*
Chevrolet Camaro--WII--CokeM Interactive[ Watch Video ]


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

September saw NHL 11 and Halo, both very highly rated. So far in October we've seen NBA 2k11 MOH and Fallout New Vegas, all BIG games highly rated for consoles. Plus Civ 5 came out for the pc in Sept, very highly rated. There is no shortage of excellent game releases recently, my wallet is empty :spend:


----------

